# Petporte cat flap - help!



## missburty (May 23, 2011)

Hi

Due to our cat being bullied we installed a petporte cat flap that works with her chip. Now the cat flap works fine, the door releases as soon as she goes near it. The problem is the sound of the door releasing scared her and she wouldn't come in through it. We now have turned the release sound off and it's a normal cat flap but she just won't come in through it. I've tried spraying it with cat nip, coaxing her through it and nothing..

Suggestions please! I can't keep the kitchen window open in winter!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

How mad is she about her food? If she's anything like mine her usual fears will go out the window when dinner is being spooned out, perhaps try serving it on one side of the flap while she is on the other side? This also has the benefit of positive association; going through the flap means good things happen.


----------



## missburty (May 23, 2011)

not keen enough - i waived a tin of tuna at her on the other side and she wouldn't take the bait..


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Any progress yet?

I have a SureFlap, it took my Frankie a couple of days to get used to it. He was fine going out but it was the coming in through it he didn't like. I used treats, tuna all sorts, he was having none of it. I kept on opening the door for him to come in, but knew if I continued he'd never use it to come in. Eventually he just came through. 

Good luck x


----------



## missburty (May 23, 2011)

No progress yet. Next plan of action is to get her some sardines and see if that works.

I shall keep you posted!


----------



## *kate* (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with the above post just keep trying. We had a similar thing happen with our boys recently when we fitted a similar cat flap. We eventually had to hold the cat flap open and coax them in with food. The click did scare them still initially but once they had got used to it use it no problem, although they will still rather scream to be let in through the door if they see you lol! 

We were a bit cruel to be kind initially too as we pushed them through a few times until they got the idea, I know some people wouldn't recommend this but it did get them used to the noise and the fact that they had to push with their heads. I wish I had videoed the first solo attempts!! So funny seeing two little back legs poking out of the cat flap in mid air while they cautiously pulled themselves through!

:smile5:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

missburty said:


> No progress yet. Next plan of action is to get her some sardines and see if that works.
> 
> I shall keep you posted!


I was just wondering how your girlie is getting on, has she used the cat flap yet?


----------

